# Advice needed on S&W 940 9mm revolver



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

My wife and I are new to shooting. She owns a Charter Arms 22 revolver and I own a Sig 1911 22. Looking to buy a second revolver I came across this S&W 940 9mm. The guy at the gun shop seemed to be very enthusiastic about it and suggested it as a "next" step up. So, I want to know if anybody here has any experience, advice or comments. I'd appreciate the input. By the way, I have it on layaway and he wants $699 for it. And it's stainless.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

New or used???????


----------



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

Used.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a discontinued model, highly sought after in some circles....I'd snag it. if you guys don't like it, I'd almost guarantee you can get your money back on it by selling it to someone else


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> That's a discontinued model, highly sought after in some circles....I'd snag it. if you guys don't like it, I'd almost guarantee you can get your money back on it by selling it to someone else


I would agree 100% with the above! It's quite a sought after revolver. If you buy it, keep it as it will appreciate in value very well.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have never shot a 9mm revolver, but have always wanted to! S & W makes some great revolvers!


----------



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys. At this point I'm not buying a gun as an investment. It has to be enjoyable to shoot for both of us. I read somewhere that this gun has a pretty sharp recoil. Any experience with that?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

The recoil (to me) was mor than a snubby 38, less than a snubby357. Nice shooting an easy to carry gun.


----------



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I did purchase the gun. Haven't shot it yet because I had to special order the moon clips. And I forgot to mention that the 940 has a 3" barrel.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh that is a NICE size for a snubby. Still easy to conceal (although not pocket carry), good balance, good for velocity. Enjoy!


----------



## Snubshooter (Dec 29, 2010)

Get your moon clips from TK custom. Really good prices and TK is a good guy to deal with.


----------



## 30Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

Any range report yet???


----------



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

I sent this gun to S&W because there was a serious problem with it. When loaded the cylinder would bind up and not rotate. Tried different ammunition and different moon clips. Same result. Just got the gun back today. The brief enclosed report said they "repaired the cylinder and the frame." I'm going to the range on Thursday. Anxious to see if the problem's been rectified. I'll let you know.


----------

